# Carrageenan



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

This was news to me in regard to it's inclusion in canned food:

(From Truth About Pet Food)

'In “Review of harmful gastrointestinal effects of carrageenan in animal experiments” By J. K. Tobacman from the College of Medicine, University of Iowa, carrageenan doesn’t get a very good (safe) review. “Review of these data demonstrated that exposure to undegraded as well as to degraded carrageenan was associated with the occurrence of intestinal ulcerations and neoplasms.”'

For those of you who feed canned, you may wish to read this: What’s this ingredient in my pet’s food? Carrageenan?


----------

